# Ipad Or ou Argent? Valeur en occasion ? Mieux vaut-il attendre ?



## akouma (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Suite à la revente de mon ipad mini 2, je vais prochainement me procurer un Ipad classique. J'aurais 2 petites/grosses questions... svp!

Je revends toujours mes appareils en occasion, pour pouvoir me reprendre des plus récents un peu plus tard. Du coup j'en prends très soin, et mets du temps à essayer de prendre un modèle qui pourra se revendre sans trop se brader/facilement... Mais j'hésite entre un Ipad Argent ou or. Au niveau de la revente je ne vois pas encore d'écart. Mais avec votre expérience vous avez remarqué que les ipad or se vendent facilement? Ou les gens se tournent plus vers les gris clair? Ou au contraire l'ipad or attire et vu que les gens ose moins et est plus difficile de le trouver?

Autre question, il y a des rumeurs sur une nouvelle gamme qui sortirai au printemps. Mais ce n'est que des rumeurs, ou c'est tout de même fiable? Ils me donnent l'impression que c'est plus pour la gamme des pro... (pourtant c'est les plus récents) J'ai essayé de regarder un peu les historiques j'ai vu que les ipad classique/Air n'étaient pas renouvelés depuis 2015, sauf là en 2017. Avant c'était tous les ans. En gros vaut-il mieux attendre le printemps ? Après j'ai un budget serrer et ceux là sont pas si mal... J'apprécie qu'ils soient plus gros pour la batterie et j'espère la fiabilité (je me méfie toujours de ce qui est fin xD)

Vous avez d'ailleurs des bon retours de cette gamme 2017 d'ipad classique?

Bonne journée et merci d'avance pour les conseils de vos expériences !


----------

